# login.access problem



## tessio (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everybody,

First: My english skill is inexistent. 

The Problem: 
I'm editing /etc/login.access with the line:


```
-:ALL EXCEPT wheel:console
```

attempting to deny access in my login prompt to everybody except people in the wheel group. But no wheel users keep login in. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## anomie (Aug 25, 2009)

console == single-user mode

If you want to deny non-wheel users access to local/non-network terminals, I think the easiest way to accomplish it is: 

```
-:ALL EXCEPT wheel:LOCAL
```


----------

